# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اولویت 1 تا 9 بودن دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله راسته؟؟؟

## LIKE_BOY

سلام
چندین جا دربارش تحقیق کردم بعضی جاها نوشته هست بعضی جاها هم نوشته نیست . 
لطفا اگه کسی دقیق اطمینان داره یا زنگ زده لطف کنه بگه

----------


## yaser110

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما داوطلبین عزیز کنکور سراسری
اکنون که در آستانه اعلام نتایج اولیه آزمون سراسری سال 95 قرار داریم، معاونت علمی بسیج دانشجویی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله(عج) در نظر دارد در بخشی ویژه اطلاعاتی که می تواند به شما در انتخاب یکی از رشته های این دانشگاه کمک می نماید در اختیارتان قرار دهد.
در ضمن تلاش داریم با تمام توان پاسخگوی سوالات شما دوستان عزیز نیز باشیم.
موفقیت شما را از خداوند متعال مسئلت می نماییم.
پست الکترونیک ما:bubasij.chmail.ir و info@bubasij.ir همچنین میتوانید پاسخ سوالات خود را از طریق ارسال به سامانه
*500010000400000* بصورت پیامکی و یا از طریق ارسال به ID تلگرامی به آدرس *DrDaniel@* دریافت کنید.

----------


## ostadbank

> سلام
> چندین جا دربارش تحقیق کردم بعضی جاها نوشته هست بعضی جاها هم نوشته نیست . 
> لطفا اگه کسی دقیق اطمینان داره یا زنگ زده لطف کنه بگه


با عرض سلام به دوست عزیز دانشگاه های ارگان ها باید دو ۱۰ تا اول باشه همین طور رشته های نیمه متمرکز .شما می توانید با مراجعه به سایت استاد بانک که من خودمم اونجا انتخاب رشته کردم .کمک بگیرید از اساتیدش .موفق باشید

----------


## mehdi.m

وقتی خود سازمان میگه بین 1 تا150 بزن
حرف بقیه ول کن

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> وقتی خود سازمان میگه بین 1 تا150 بزن
> حرف بقیه ول کن


منم همینو میگم 
ولی چند جا دیدم نوشته 1 تا 9 رو شک کردم

----------


## yaser110

منم قصد داشتم این دانشگاه رو بذارم تو اولویت ولی از یکی از دانشجوهای پزشکیش پرسیدم گفت :
تا بهمن باید بری دانشکده افسری امام حسین ع دوره اموزشی ببینی (به طور رسمی) بیخیال شدم..
!

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما داوطلبین عزیز کنکور سراسری
> اکنون که در آستانه اعلام نتایج اولیه آزمون سراسری سال 95 قرار داریم، معاونت علمی بسیج دانشجویی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله(عج) در نظر دارد در بخشی ویژه اطلاعاتی که می تواند به شما در انتخاب یکی از رشته های این دانشگاه کمک می نماید در اختیارتان قرار دهد.
> در ضمن تلاش داریم با تمام توان پاسخگوی سوالات شما دوستان عزیز نیز باشیم.
> موفقیت شما را از خداوند متعال مسئلت می نماییم.
> پست الکترونیک ما:bubasij.chmail.ir و info@bubasij.ir همچنین میتوانید پاسخ سوالات خود را از طریق ارسال به سامانه
> *500010000400000* بصورت پیامکی و یا از طریق ارسال به ID تلگرامی به آدرس *DrDaniel@* دریافت کنید.


من زنگ زدم چواب نداد . شما زنگ نزدین؟

----------


## yaser110

> من زنگ زدم چواب نداد . شما زنگ نزدین؟


من از طریق تلگرام باهاشون ارتباط برقرار کردم ..جوابم داد

----------


## dralireza

*سلام بچه ها
می شه من رشته های نیمه متمرکز و پردیس ها رو انتخاب کنم اما اگه قبول شدم نرم ‍؟؟؟ینی محرومیت داره واسه سال بعد یا نه؟؟؟*

----------

